# Inventive hubby



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

My hubby was talking to his brother one day while we were camping.We tent camp and his older brother was wondering how someone could tent camp were the grounds have concrete pads.We had never run into the problem but his brother had.Hubby thought about it during off season.He came up with a metal frame that was over sized for the tent.14 ft wide by 23 ft.It all bolts together and has tent stake holes and holes for bungee cords for hold downs.The tent poles have holes located to fit into also.His brother has used this all summer.People watch him set up and he says they all want to know were he got that setup?Hubby has made 10 of them so far.LOL I told him to patent it before someone else does.He just laughed and said hunny i make them for free so people can camp easier.I never knew he was doing it for free but it figures.The old softy.He has the person find some old bed rails(frames)and then you cut and fit till it goes around the tent nicely.He even numbers and colors the ends where the bolts go to make it easier for the beginners.


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2010)

*Go*

Lucky you really..!!! Your hubby is really inventive, innovative types off..!!! Good.. keep it up...
________
Sweet_Hottie


----------

